# Papa Benedetto XVI lascia il pontificato il 28 febbraio



## James Watson (11 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo un'agenzia ansa papa Benedetto XVI avrebbe annunciato in latino durante il concistoro per la canonizzazione dei martiri d'Otranto che lascerà il pontificato dal prossimo 28 febbraio.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Sicuramente le sue condizioni di salute non sono ottimali.


----------



## francylomba (11 Febbraio 2013)

Evidentemente ha problemi di salute.. spero che il prossimo sia molto piu giovane e di vedute diverse da lui..


----------



## smallball (11 Febbraio 2013)

togli il punto di domanda e' ufficiale


----------



## Blu71 (11 Febbraio 2013)

francylomba ha scritto:


> Evidentemente ha problemi di salute.. spero che il prossimo sia molto piu giovane e di vedute diverse da lui..



Anche nella Chiesa ci sono "correnti" politiche contrapposte e da quale sarà il futuro Pontefice si capirà quale sarà quella prevalente.


----------



## Nick (11 Febbraio 2013)

Come successore io punterei su Angelo Scola, l'ho incontrato personalmente diverse volte, davvero una grandissima persona.


----------



## James Watson (11 Febbraio 2013)

Nick ha scritto:


> Come successore io punterei su Angelo Scola, l'ho incontrato personalmente diverse volte, davvero una grandissima persona.



Tra tutti prego proprio che non sia lui! Poi... non sono fatti miei, osserverò curiosamente il nuovo conclave, da cristiano osservatore esterno mi auguro che il nuovo pontefice sappia dare nuova linfa al dialogo tra le confessioni cristiane.


----------



## Harvey (11 Febbraio 2013)

Il 28 è perfetto, se vanno male le politiche a Silvio...


----------



## Ale (11 Febbraio 2013)

Berlusconi sarebbe il sostituto ideale


----------



## #Dodo90# (11 Febbraio 2013)

Che palle. la meneranno svariati giorni con fumate nere e fumate grige...


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2013)

Vai Silvio, due piccioni con una fava: Presidente del consiglio e Papa


----------



## Blu71 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Il Papa avrebbe dichiarato di aver preso tale decisione per il bene della Chiesa e avrebbe detto: "Sento il peso del l'incarico".

La Repubblica


----------



## MaggieCloun (11 Febbraio 2013)

si ho letto che ha problemi di salute , spero non ne arrivi uno scuro ma non perchè sono razzista anzi ma molti dicono che porta guerra boh


----------



## Blu71 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Harvey ha scritto:


> Il 28 è perfetto, se vanno male le politiche a Silvio...



.....di sicuro la Chiesa con lui farebbe grandi aperture.......


----------



## prebozzio (11 Febbraio 2013)

Dove devo mandare il curriculum?


----------



## Ale (11 Febbraio 2013)

per me stavolta faranno un papa nero


----------



## Blu71 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ale ha scritto:


> per me stavolta faranno un papa nero



Secondo me sarà brasiliano o comunque del sud America.


----------



## Butcher (11 Febbraio 2013)

Il lato oscuro della forza l'ha logorato...


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (11 Febbraio 2013)

Propongo abberlusconi


----------



## James Watson (11 Febbraio 2013)

Il Papa: "Certezza che le forze non mi consentono di continuare". "Dopo aver ripetutamente esaminato la mia coscienza davanti a Dio, sono pervenuto alla certezza che le mie forze, per l'età avanzata ("ingravescentem aetatem"), non sono più adatte per esercitare in modo adeguato il ministero petrino". Lo ha detto il Papa ai cardinali, nel corso dell'odierno Concistoro Ordinario.


----------



## Isao (11 Febbraio 2013)

E' già pronto un governo tecnico in Vaticano.


----------



## smallball (11 Febbraio 2013)

non sottovaluteri il cardinal Bagnasco x la successione....conta anche la mediaticita' del candidato


----------



## Doctore (11 Febbraio 2013)

arrivano gli alieni


----------



## James Watson (11 Febbraio 2013)

io spererei fortemente in un Tettamanzi (di nuovo), anche se credo che sia estremamente difficile, vista anche l'età.


----------



## iceman. (11 Febbraio 2013)

Voglio una papessa. Sasha grey e vado tutte le domeniche a roma


----------



## Degenerate X (11 Febbraio 2013)

Rocco. Assolutamente


----------



## James Watson (11 Febbraio 2013)

Comunque a memoria sarebbe il terzo caso nella storia dopo Celestino V e Gregorio XII


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Per sto fatto ora non dormirò la notte.Io proporrei Milingo nuovo coach del Vaticano....


----------



## francylomba (11 Febbraio 2013)

e come tutte le volte escono i nomi dei cardinali papabili ! cavolo ma se si guardano le loro eta' sono sui 70/80 anni!! Ma c'e una legge che da un minimo dìeta' per diventare cardinale o papa? Un papa' giovane sarebbe sicuramente meglio per vari aspetti


----------



## Ale (11 Febbraio 2013)

secondo voi riceverà un TFR o no ?


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (11 Febbraio 2013)

Io propongo di destituire il pontificato e con esso tutto l'ordine ecclesiastico.


----------



## Canonista (11 Febbraio 2013)

E tutta la chiesa quando si dimette?


----------



## Albijol (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ma la pensione a Nazingher gliela dobbiamo pagare noi? No, eh..


----------



## James Watson (11 Febbraio 2013)

Clemente I, Papa Ponziano, Papa Silverio, Benedetto IX, con questi dovrebbe essere completo l'elenco dei papi che hanno rinunciato/abdicato, in totale sono stati 6 i casi


----------



## er piscio de gatto (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ancora a fare 'ste buffonate?

Tanto nel giro di qualche generazione la Chiesa crollerà, son solo soldi buttati, e spazio occupato da strutture che potrebbero essere adibite a cose davvero utili, come cliniche, scuole, case, e tutte quelle cose concrete che aiutano la gente a vivere meglio


----------



## Lollo7zar (11 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## James Watson (11 Febbraio 2013)

Molti di voi qui dentro lo sanno ma lo ripeto di nuovo per fugare i dubbi: non sono cattolico.
Vorrei semplicemente ricordare a quanti fanno facile ironia sulla chiesa cattolica che la figura del papa rappresenta comunque una figura di riferimento in quanto guida spirituale di circa 1 miliardo di cattolici (circa il 50% dei cristiani nel mondo), non mi sembra il caso in un momento come questo (che per un cattolico è comunque un momento drammatico).


----------



## Doctore (11 Febbraio 2013)

Chiesa cattolica=politica...quindi si puo fare po di satira senza mancare di rispetto a nessuno.


----------



## James Watson (11 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Chiesa cattolica=politica...quindi si puo fare po di satira senza mancare di rispetto a nessuno.



Questa è la tua opinione, non la pensano così molte persone. Soprattutto, ricordiamoci che la commistione tra chiesa cattolica e la politica esiste soprattutto in Italia, e forse la colpa non è proprio tutta tutta del Vaticano.


----------



## Blu71 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Chiesa cattolica=politica...quindi si puo fare po di satira senza mancare di rispetto a nessuno.



Finché si fa con buon gusto ok ma una rilettura del regolamento sarebbe opportuna per non eccedere:
http://www.milanworld.net/il-regolamento-ufficiale-di-milan-world-ac-milan-forum-vt73.html

In particolare che non è concesso:
1.2- Bestemmiare, insultare personaggi noti, augurare loro la morte, anche solo attraverso la scelta di nickname offensivi, e più in generale utilizzare un linguaggio da maleducati. Per prevenire questo problema esiste l'autocensura su alcune parole, tuttavia è molto meglio non utilizzarle proprio;

1.3- Svilire credenze religiose, politiche o culturali altrui. È vietato anche il razzismo, verso stranieri o italiani di altre regioni, e più in generale il concetto in sè di denigrazione;


----------



## Brain84 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ha avuto il coraggio di dimettersi anticipatamente..non è una decisione semplice.


----------



## Doctore (11 Febbraio 2013)

Ormai anche i cattolici non hanno piu fiducia nelle istituzioni vaticane...se prendi in giro il papa o il vescovo di turno(senza volgarita ovviamente) non frega nulla nessuno.


----------



## Doctore (11 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Finché si fa con buon gusto ok ma una rilettura del regolamento sarebbe opportuna per non eccedere:
> http://www.milanworld.net/il-regolamento-ufficiale-di-milan-world-ac-milan-forum-vt73.html
> 
> In particolare che non è concesso:
> ...


L ombra del vaticano si annida sul forum...ovviamente scherzo .Hai ragione sul fatto che non bisogna mancare di rispetto sulle credenze altrui ne denigrarle,anche se ritengo la struttura del vaticano distante dalla religione cattolica sotto molti aspetti.


----------



## Prinz (11 Febbraio 2013)

Non era sufficiente lo strazio di una campagna elettorale improntata alla consueta analisi spettroscopica di ogni e qualsivoglia disturbo comportamentale del Nano, ci toccherà pure sopportare per settimane sta tiritera del concistoro, il totopapa, fumate nere, viola e beige ed altro nutrimento per sempliciotti divorati dalla morbosa e infantile curiosità di conoscere l'identità di un tizio "convinto di sapere com'è fatto l'aldilà perché indossa un cappello a punta" Si salvi chi può.


----------



## James Watson (11 Febbraio 2013)

Poi uno pensa alle profezie di Malachia..
e improvvisamente si rende conto che il segretario di stato, cardinal Bertone fa PIETRO di secondo nome ed è nato a ROMANO canavese..
scusate ma nel dubbio io mi tocco i maroni!


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Finché si fa con buon gusto ok ma una rilettura del regolamento sarebbe opportuna per non eccedere:
> http://www.milanworld.net/il-regolamento-ufficiale-di-milan-world-ac-milan-forum-vt73.html
> 
> In particolare che non è concesso:
> ...



Ti ringrazio.

- - - Updated - - -



Doctore ha scritto:


> Ormai anche i cattolici non hanno piu fiducia nelle istituzioni vaticane...se prendi in giro il papa o il vescovo di turno(senza volgarita ovviamente) non frega nulla nessuno.



Beh, arrogarti questo diritto di conoscenza mi pare eccessivo.


----------



## juventino (11 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Io propongo di destituire il pontificato e con esso tutto l'ordine ecclesiastico.



.


----------



## korma (11 Febbraio 2013)

dimesso un papa se ne fa un'altro.


----------



## Miro (11 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> Vai Silvio, due piccioni con una fava: Presidente del consiglio e Papa



"Se mi eleggete prometto di restituire i territori allo Stato Pontificio"


----------



## Livestrong (11 Febbraio 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Chiesa cattolica=politica...quindi si puo fare po di satira senza mancare di rispetto a nessuno.



La satira la fanno i comici, non qualche ragazzino su internet


----------



## Z A Z A' (11 Febbraio 2013)

Mi importa poco onestamente,tanto ne arriverà un altro che ripeterà le solite frasi come un sintetizzatore vocale: "gay cattivi,no al preservativo,matrimonio=famiglia".
Non c'è spazio per il progresso in Vaticano.


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2013)

*Serve il Latino a scuola*? A quanto pare, sì. Come riporta il Corriere dell Sera, la vaticanista *Giovanna Chirri* ha tradotto in tempo reale *l'annuncio delle dimissioni del Papa* (in Latino) ed ha dato un'esclusiva che nei minuti successivi ha fatto il giro del mondo. Alla Chirri sono arrivati i complimenti da tutte le più grandi testate giornalistiche della terra.


----------



## vota DC (11 Febbraio 2013)

Il vero motivo è l'abolizione del Limbo: non si può fare uno sgarro del genere e pretendere di mantenere il potere.


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2013)

*Il Cardinale Ghanese Peter Turkson, uno dei favoriti 

*


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2013)

*Il fulmine sulla Cupola di San Pietro nel giorno delle dimissioni del papa*

Foto


----------



## tamba84 (11 Febbraio 2013)

credo che il gesto di benedetto xvi meriti rispetto e ammirazione,ha dato una lezione a tani politici!

amministrare la chiesa (cosi come ogni incarico di potere) comporta amministrare una realtà complessa con tante faccie,che richiede un dispiego di forze fisiche e psichiche notevoli

invece certi politici (non solo berlusconi)continuano da anni pur dimostrando che non sono all'altezza

a ratzinger và un sincero applauso sia per il pontificato (non perfetto certo)ma che ha avuto molti aspetti positivi (come l'insasprimento d pene contro i preti pedofili) sia per le opere umanitarie (non si fà tant apubblicità ma aiuti dal vaticano sono arrivati un pò ovunque-terremotati italiani giappone africa...come sarebbe il caso di sfatare il falso mito dell'anello d'oro o delle scarpe di padra)

comunque come succesore spero non eleganno scola non me lo vedo,non perchè sia vicino a cl(anche se cl non m è molto simpatica e non perchè sono in a.c.)

comunque il mio futuro papa era monari ma aimè non è cardinale!


----------



## Isao (11 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il fulmine sulla Cupola di San Pietro nel giorno delle dimissioni del papa*
> 
> Foto



????


----------



## Prinz (11 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> ????



Back to the future?


----------



## Solo (11 Febbraio 2013)

Isao ha scritto:


> ????


L'ha scattata proprio oggi un fotografo dell'ANSA.


----------



## Andrea89 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il Cardinale Ghanese Peter Turkson, uno dei favoriti
> 
> *


Il papa nero


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Febbraio 2013)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Il fulmine sulla Cupola di San Pietro nel giorno delle dimissioni del papa*
> 
> Foto


cosi a occhio mi sembra un bel fotomontaggio!!


----------



## Blu71 (11 Febbraio 2013)

Arsozzenal ha scritto:


> cosi a occhio mi sembra un bel fotomontaggio!!



Il fotografo si chiama Fabrizio De Meo, lavora per l'Ansa ed a quanto pare la foto non è un fotomontaggio.


----------



## admin (11 Febbraio 2013)

Nono, è una foto vera!


----------



## Arsozzenal (11 Febbraio 2013)

ma come ha fatto a pescare il momento esatto??un mostro!!!


----------



## Isao (12 Febbraio 2013)

Prinz ha scritto:


> Back to the future?



LoL xD



Solo ha scritto:


> L'ha scattata proprio oggi un fotografo dell'ANSA.



Grazie


----------



## James Watson (12 Febbraio 2013)

Secondo un articolo su repubblica.it e un articolo scritto sul corriere dietro la decisione delle dimissioni potrebbe esserci una guerra intestina all'interno della curia con alcuni cardinali da una parte e il segretario di stato (che, nella città del Vaticano rappresenta un po' una sorta di "primo ministro") Bertone dall'altro..


----------



## cris (12 Febbraio 2013)

a parte che non capisco come abbia fatto a fotografare il momento esatto, ma comunque, chissà quanti altri fulmini sono caduti in ogni dove, in quel giorno. embè?


----------



## Miro (12 Febbraio 2013)

cris ha scritto:


> a parte che non capisco come abbia fatto a fotografare il momento esatto, ma comunque, chissà quanti altri fulmini sono caduti in ogni dove, in quel giorno. embè?



Infatti.

Tra l'altro mi pare proprio che in cima alla Basilica di San Pietro ci sia un parafulmine.


----------



## James Watson (12 Febbraio 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Infatti.
> 
> Tra l'altro mi pare proprio che in cima alla Basilica di San Pietro ci sia un parafulmine.



Confermo


----------



## tamba84 (12 Febbraio 2013)

per me del fulmine non gli interessa ma vista la notizia d ieri tentano 3000 agganci alla down brown

onestamente credo che la salute,visti alcuni video del papa,sia il motivo maggiore è pur sempre un uomo di 86 che ha delle enormi responsabilità e con un paece maker


----------



## Livestrong (12 Febbraio 2013)

È comunque un gigante in petto a wojityla


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (12 Febbraio 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> Secondo un articolo su repubblica.it e un articolo scritto sul corriere dietro la decisione delle dimissioni potrebbe esserci una guerra intestina all'interno della curia con alcuni cardinali da una parte e il segretario di stato (che, nella città del Vaticano rappresenta un po' una sorta di "primo ministro") Bertone dall'altro..


Chissà quanto politica c'è dietro e noi non lo sapremo mai.


----------



## Blu71 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chissà quanto politica c'è dietro e noi non lo sapremo mai.



Nella Chiesa le correnti si combattono tra loro peggio che nei partiti politici.


----------



## Livestrong (12 Febbraio 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Nella Chiesa le correnti si combattono tra loro peggio che nei partiti politici.



È comunque uno stato, spesso si dimentica questo


----------



## tamba84 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> È comunque un gigante in petto a wojityla



che vuol dire scusa?


----------



## Livestrong (12 Febbraio 2013)

Al di la dei soliti discorsi, wojityla è rimasto papa anche quando non si reggeva in piedi


----------



## tamba84 (12 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Al di la dei soliti discorsi, wojityla è rimasto papa anche quando non si reggeva in piedi



vero ma và pure ricordato una cosa ,e lo dico da persona che ha ammirato tantissimo wojityla,che giovanni paolo 2 ha avuto un valido anzi validissimo aiuto nell'allora cardinal ratzinger che era un suo stretto collaboratore e che si occupo di molte questioni spinose e vergognose (come la pedofilia per dirne solo una) e che wojtyla non ebbe mai meno la lucidità mentale

io penso che questo sia uno dei problemi per cui Ratzinger lascia

le mie son supposizioni ma il fatto che Ratzinger fu allora un validissimo aiuto per wojityla è un dato di fatto

non so se sia giusto o meno il paragone anche se viene istintivo


----------

